# Long 445 starter switch



## Dukecountry2

I need help. I bought a 445 long. The starter switch did not work so I put a new one on and it still does not work. What do I need to check ? I have to start it with a screw driver at the starter right now.


----------



## chrpmaster

If you can start it at the starter then it must be a wiring problem going to or from the switch. check all your connections and make sure nothing is shorting out against the frame. Don't know if there are any safety switches on that model

Andy

P.S. Welcome to the Tractor Forum


----------



## Dukecountry2

Thanks I will try to trace it out.


----------



## ronaldgaspard

ignition switch wiring diagram (with color code) for a Long 445


----------

